# Expounded post from the game thread: I will not be surprised if JC leaves next season



## Nokio8423 (Oct 8, 2003)

It wont surprise me to seee JC leave next year.. This guy has special talant to be as good as a steve francis or baron davis yet were tryna turn him into Mark Jackson:upset: . o well somebody out there thats not a fool like BC will take him on and turn him into a star


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

I hope you don't mike Nokio, but I think this deserves a thread of it's own. 

You mentioned Francis as one talent that Jamal could be compared to. Maybe. But has Francis brought the Rockets to the playoffs yet? Nothing against the franchise here, here is a nice player, but is he a team player? 

I have read posts down through the years and articles in the news that makes me wonder if is out for Stevie or is he out for the team. I read just yesterday where if he had the ball, he was not going to pass it to a 7-7 guy standing on the three point line! 
All last season, because of my interest in seeing how Ming was going to do, I read time and time again where frustrated Rockets fans couldn't understand why Yao never got the ball. Could it be Stevie is only concerned about his stats? His glory?

Now Crawford hasn't brought the Bulls anywhere yet. He is just now finding his niche. We don't need 18 pts and 35 % shooting from him everynight. Some nights we will. But it will be more like 9 pts and 9 assists and a Bulls win! We have scorers! Plenty of them and Rose is not in the lineup yet! 

Would Stevie sacrifice his game for the sake of the Bulls if he was here?

As for Davis, he has brought the Hornets to the playoffs and has proven himself. Some nights they need 20 plus points from him to win. If Davis was on the Bulls, truth be said, I doubt that he would score 20 pts a game. He wouldn't need to.


----------



## OG (Aug 12, 2003)

perfectly said trueblue, but i don't think franchise is the best example - he brings a lot to houston, but sure, he could be more of a team player.

it's up to JC in the end tho.. maybe he wants to be like franchise.. get his own team (i don't think he'll get that in a year tho), pad his stats, get in the spotlight..
or maybe he'll see what could be in chicago, and be more of a baron/kidd type of player.. in the end, the glory still comes..

there's no question kidd gained EVERYONE'S total respect with his first year in NJ


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

> As for Davis, he has brought the Hornets to the playoffs and has proven himself. Some nights they need 20 plus points from him to win. If Davis was on the Bulls, truth be said, I doubt that he would score 20 pts a game. He wouldn't need to.


1. The Hornets are in the East
2. The Hornets are in the East
3. The Hornets are in the East





> You mentioned Francis as one talent that Jamal could be compared to. Maybe. But has Francis brought the Rockets to the playoffs yet? Nothing against the franchise here, here is a nice player, but is he a team player?


*2000*- His rookie year...went 34-48. Can you really blame a rookie PG for a team not making the playoffs? Averaged 18 ppg, 6.5 apg, 5.3 rpg.
*2001*- 2 games out of a playoff spot. Averaged 20 ppg, 6.5 apg, 7 rpg.
*2002*- Was injured basically the whole year. So let's throw that one out. Averaged 21.5 ppg, 6.5 apg, 7 rpg.
*2003*- Should've made it last year, I'll give you that....but still he was just getting to know Ming. Averaged 21 ppg, 6.2 apg, 6.2 rpg.

Now maybe those numbers don't mean much in this argument, but ~6.5 assists per game over the course of his careerdoesn't really sound like a non-team player to me...


----------



## hps (Jul 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Nokio8423</b>!
> It wont surprise me to seee JC leave next year.. This guy has special talant to be as good as a steve francis or baron davis yet were tryna turn him into Mark Jackson:upset: . o well somebody out there thats not a fool like BC will take him on and turn him into a star


I think BC is trying to turn JC into a player who will help the Bulls to the best of his abilities.


----------



## bpm183 (Jul 31, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hollis<
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The worrying stat though is that his apg actually decrease instead of increasing over time. Though he is a very good player i just feel that hes more worried about collecting his stats then helping those around him.
Just my 2cents:grinning:


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

thanks Hollis.


----------



## ztect (Jun 12, 2002)

On the issue of Craw shooting versus passing, that is a scorer versus a distributor, imo I really don't think that this is such a dichotomy as it's being interpreted as.

The issue is how does Craw get his shots.

If Craw dribbles around the perimeter and settles
for jump shots, then Craw isn't working within the offense.

If Craw dribbles, and penetrates, then either
dishes or goes strong to the basket (if the opening is there)
then Craw is creating opportunites for his teammates inside 
becuase he's drawing away the post defenders or kicking out
for clean looks to shooters like Rose or Pip on the perimeter

Craw can either score or dish on the penetration, he
just has to look to go to penetrate first before settling
for a jump shot on the perimeter.

Now if Rose or Pip feed the post and the post up player
gets double teamed, or if Rose or Pip penetrate or
feed the post, JC's perimeter shooting should come
off the double teams of the players in the paint on kick outs.

So IMO the question really isn't one of scoring or shooting
or passing, but more of whether those shots and passes
are within the offensive scheme.

Craw would also be better off using his added strength
to go string to the basket the nights his shots aren't falling
so he can get to the ft line. This is what Jordan always
did when his shots didn't fall. JC did do this in one of the
pre-seasonm games, and it was exciting to see him do this.

z


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>bpm183</b>!
> 
> 
> The worrying stat though is that his apg actually decrease instead of increasing over time. Though he is a very good player i just feel that hes more worried about collecting his stats then helping those around him.
> Just my 2cents:grinning:


Could be that way.....I've felt that way about Marbury his whole career, wouldn't be surprised if Francis just cares about stats, but I don't think he does!


----------

